# Mad Man Paints Door



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought this was funny how fast he painted this door...
Is this guy a member here?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That was like watching a monkey chase a football.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

He missed the hinge edge.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

One roller dip per side means there isn't enough paint
or the roller nap is the wrong size.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow I cant imagine painting like that. I would like to see how that door looks. I cant imagine it looks very good with the roller stipple, and im sure lines because he did not lay the paint of well. Though in the video close up it did not look as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

JP?:whistling2:

anybody call the phone #?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank god it wasn't me.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Boy I sure am glad I watched this video and learned the correct way to paint a door.I've been doing it wrong all theses years.:whistling2:


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

This guy is most likely a piece worker, speed vs quality! Funny thing is in new construction if your not spraying your loosing money!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Your welcome Fellas


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The door was faux wood grain, so every technique looks fine. He probably was using a sheepskin too. I can't imagine he did not hit the trim somewhere rolling that fast.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

In all honesty, this is probably a perfectly acceptable finish to the GC. Hollow doors and base the only trim throughout, carpet throughout expect kitchen and baths. HO's won't look for brush, roller or spray finish, They see the fake grain and that's all. I'm not saying I agree with or like it, but this video is living proof of where much of this industry is today.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I am interested in the yellow post on his paint pan....anybody know anything about it? home made maybe?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ugh. You know the hinges weren't caulked behind, and there are two gobs of caulk on both sides of them. 

Awesome job progressing the trade.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol You guys :no: It wasnt that bad. Thats ok. The guy is young and he's just a guy trying to make a living like the rest of us. :thumbsup: So he's not doing high end work. Thats ok. He's doing production work. The guy painted the door in 3 minutes. Its really hard to tell in a video, but it seemed to look ok. Its a raised grain door, so it hides the roller stipple to a point. Personally, from a production point of view I think he started on the wrong side. He's opening and closing the door too many times. I prefer to paint the hinge side of the door first, then open the door halfway, roll the edge, open the door the rest of the way, paint the hinge edge, and finally paint the other face side and be done with it. The only other thing is, I prefer to call the panels "panels" not "squares"  

Anyway, I Googled his company, checked out his website, and facebook. He's an Ontario painter and has a few nice photos in his portfollio on facebook. His prices are really low though. (He has them posted on his FB page) Like I said earlier, just a guy trying to work and earn a living. I have way more respect for him than some dirtbag trying to rip people off on craigslist


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Ugh. You know the hinges weren't caulked behind, and there are two gobs of caulk on both sides of them.
> 
> Awesome job progressing the trade.


 Thanks a lot Tommy! I missed that. Now I gotta go back and watch it again lol  I might have to take back one of the gold stars I gave the guy :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Lol You guys :no: It wasnt that bad. Thats ok. The guy is young and he's just a guy trying to make a living like the rest of us. :thumbsup: So he's not doing high end work. Thats ok. He's doing production work. The guy painted the door in 3 minutes. Its really hard to tell in a video, but it seemed to look ok. Its a raised grain door, so it hides the roller stipple to a point. Personally, from a production point of view I think he started on the wrong side. He's opening and closing the door too many times. I prefer to paint the hinge side of the door first, then open the door halfway, roll the edge, open the door the rest of the way, paint the hinge edge, and finally paint the other face side and be done with it. The only other thing is, I prefer to call the panels "panels" not "squares"
> 
> Anyway, I Googled his company, checked out his website, and facebook. He's an Ontario painter and has a few nice photos in his portfollio on facebook. His prices are really low though. (He has them posted on his FB page) Like I said earlier, just a guy trying to work and earn a living. I have way more respect for him than some dirtbag trying to rip people off on craigslist


If you're really paying attention, you can tell he's from Ontario...listen carefully at ~3:04, that's the dead giveaway.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree Mike - he's young and working rather than on the public tit. But still, if you put a video out there on "how to...".

And yes, it is pretty hard to f--- up an embossed door.

Still, I find it difficult to believe he always goes that fast when doing every door on the entire job. Making a video in which you do it in 90 seconds and doing it that way every single time are likely not one in the same. I can't help but think quality would suffer tremendously and you'd spend a large amount of time coming back to deal with issues caused by that type of speed. IMO a little slower and quality would improve and production time wouldn't suffer all that much.

I cringed when I saw him stop to pick stuff off the door; a) there shouldn't "stuff" there at all, and b) If he has to stop and do that in a video, how much crap is there that he doesn't bother to remove?

It was an entertaining video.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodland said:


> He's an Ontario painter


AH, that explains it. :whistling2: 

(sorry, the black flies, green heads, and muskeg made me say that)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

who's to say there is actually paint on the brush and the roller ?

and who's to say this is an actual demonstration?

sure, we all know EVERYTHING on the internet is factual, but this just MAY be the exception


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> I agree Mike - he's young and working rather than on the public tit. But still, if you put a video out there on "how to...".
> 
> And yes, it is pretty hard to f--- up an embossed door.
> 
> ...


RH, I had those same thoughts about "other issues". Given that the walls are already finished, how about roller spray from rolling that quickly? Those embossed doors certainly do hide a multitude of sins, though. The lack of stipple next to the hinges on the inside, for instance. I think that style of door is probably the most forgiving surface to paint that there is. Together with the original (low) cost, that probably explains their popularity.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got no problem with someone wanting to haul-a55 on panel doors.
If it was slick, he could have tipped it off in another 30 seconds.

Problem ya might have is when a HO sees you paint her door in 3 minutes, does some math, and realizes what you must be making/charging her per hour.

Making it look too easy will also make her decide to try it herself next time.

..so only do it when no ones watching.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> That was like watching a monkey chase a football.


That's a slightly different version than the saying that I've heard...:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Thanks a lot Tommy! I missed that. Now I gotta go back and watch it again lol  I might have to take back one of the gold stars I gave the guy :whistling2:


Mike I have seen that hundreds of times, and on pretty much every repaint I get from a home built in the last ten years. Owners ask why am I pulling the door, when I remove the hinges show them they think that is the way its was supposed to be done. :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> If you're really paying attention, you can tell he's from Ontario...listen carefully at ~3:04, that's the dead giveaway.


Yeah, I heard it too. 



researchhound said:


> I agree Mike - he's young and working rather than on the public tit. But still, if you put a video out there on "how to...".
> 
> And yes, it is pretty hard to f--- up an embossed door.
> 
> ...


I think he was showing off for the camera :thumbsup: (I've never done that) :whistling2: I didnt bother to check out his youtube channel, but I think I will. If you put any video on youtube, the critics will come out of the woodwork. I have over 200 videos on my personal channel that are mostly quad riding videos. From time to time to time I will get some sarcastic, negative or rude comment about my riding skills from some 25 year old who probably still lives at home and ironically doesnt even have any videos.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> That's a slightly different version than the saying that I've heard...:whistling2:


 Lol Ya know, I was thinking the same thing when I read that :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I am interested in the yellow post on his paint pan....anybody know anything about it? home made maybe?


They sell them at my paint store. It acts as a handle to lift the paint tray ( I wouldn't dare try lifting the tray over any type of finished floor surface). Also there is a hollow on it to rest your roller pole on when you are not using it. 

They have been around for a while. About 10 years ago was the first time I saw one.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

daArch said:


> who's to say there is actually paint on the brush and the roller ?
> 
> and who's to say this is an actual demonstration?
> 
> sure, we all know EVERYTHING on the internet is factual, but this just MAY be the exception


I'm with you. I call BS. People can do some cool stuff with computers these days. 
I dont know which is more entertaining- the video or those that think this is real. Come on PROS! 
Besides he missed edges 5 and 6.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I checked out his FB page aswell. 

He clearly outlines procedures for Repaints-Production homes-Custom homes.

This is clearly a Production home. 

We all know if you are going to make a dime in that market you have to be fast, and innovative. 

Now on the flip side, I don't know of any semi gloss that will go over a flat and spread around the whole panel with one brush full of paint. I am guessing JP can do it, but most of us can't. 

I am guessing he didnt paint the hinged edge because it would have doubled his video time.

Either way, it is good that he is busy, and if he isn't in there painting those production homes, somebody else is.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Andyman said:


> I'm with you. I call BS. People can do some cool stuff with computers these days.
> I dont know which is more entertaining- the video or those that think this is real. Come on PROS!
> Besides he missed edges 5 and 6.


Trusting soul that I am, it hadn't even occurred to me that the video was staged. Then I went back an watched it again. One, you can hear when he's brushing the shoulders of the panels-it sounds like a dry brush. That's been a running joke with some of my employees for years...that I can tell by the sound that they're not putting on enough paint, even from around the corner of a building. Secondly, at the end, when he shows a close up of the door that he's "just painted": the sheen looks a lot more like dried semi-gloss than a freshly-painted door where the paint is still wet and glossy.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

wje said:


> I checked out his FB page aswell.
> 
> He clearly outlines procedures for Repaints-Production homes-Custom homes.
> 
> ...


wje, just curious, did you notice his Ontario "tell" at ~3:04?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

wje said:


> They sell them at my paint store. It acts as a handle to lift the paint tray ( I wouldn't dare try lifting the tray over any type of finished floor surface). Also there is a hollow on it to rest your roller pole on when you are not using it.
> 
> They have been around for a while. About 10 years ago was the first time I saw one.


any idea where to get one? or website?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Too slow for me . . . I would have used an 18 :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I am interested in the yellow post on his paint pan....anybody know anything about it? home made maybe?





1963 Sovereign said:


> any idea where to get one? or website?


 Now I admire your way of thinking :thumbsup: Not concerned on the guys skills, or being a critic. :no: Instead, you see a roller set up you like want to know how on getting your hands on one to make your job a little easier :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This is awesome. Not. Saturday morning and Im watching "How to paint doors" videos?  This painter has his own personal keep board player on the job lol


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Gough said:


> wje, just curious, did you notice his Ontario "tell" at ~3:04?


 
Lol honestly I watched it a few times to see what the eff you guys are talking about! What is so Ontario about it? Please do enlighten me!


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Mad man paints the dance floor also.

This is from the same youtube channel. Maybe we should keep our dance videos separate from our business videos?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

1963 Sovereign said:


> any idea where to get one? or website?


Next time I am in my paintstore I will look at them and see what info I can get on them for you. Ill take some pics for you closer up aswell.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Good for him. Screw all you haters.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

wje said:


> Lol honestly I watched it a few times to see what the eff you guys are talking about! What is so Ontario about it? Please do enlighten me!


It's his pronunciation of "out" when he says, "Check that out."


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Gough said:


> It's his pronunciation of "out" when he says, "Check that out."


Sounds good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Woodland said:


> This is awesome. Not. Saturday morning and Im watching "How to paint doors" videos?  This painter has his own personal keep board player on the job lol How To Paint A Door - YouTube


damn thats a tiny ass brush, what you think scott


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

wje said:


> Next time I am in my paintstore I will look at them and see what info I can get on them for you. Ill take some pics for you closer up aswell.


 Thank You very kindly


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> damn thats a tiny ass brush, what you think scott


Trying to follow his dialogue with the scene clips was tough. . .


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> This is awesome. Not. Saturday morning and Im watching "How to paint doors" videos?  This painter has his own personal keep board player on the job lol How To Paint A Door - YouTube


At least he explains how to do a split-finished door properly.. We've followed a lot of hacks who didn't know that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> damn thats a tiny ass brush, what you think scott


Yeah, I noticed that too but you gotta admit he does handle a brush pretty good. 



Paradigmzz said:


> Trying to follow his dialogue with the scene clips was tough. . .


The keyboard music was throwing me off



Gough said:


> At least he explains how to do a split-finished door properly.. We've followed a lot of hacks who didn't know that.


 He has probably been thru an actual apprenticeship program. Most the trades over in Europe do go through one.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> He has probably been thru an actual apprenticeship program. Most the trades over in Europe do go through one.


Good point, maybe that should be cross-posted in the thread "Are painters still considered a skilled trade?"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

OP video:
With no carpet and a NC look all those doors should be sprayed. 

There the correct way is done.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am disturbed by the two hinged door. Don't see them around here except in old homes with tear drop trim. You guys get those type of new doors?

btw I like river dance. 

My guess is the new found hit source will lead him to PT and you guys will be eating crow.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I am disturbed by the two hinged door. Don't see them around here except in old homes with tear drop trim. You guys get those type of new doors?
> 
> btw I like river dance.
> 
> My guess is the new found hit source will lead him to PT and you guys will be eating crow.


Those hollow-core Colonists (I know that's a trade name, but that's what everybody calls them around here) weigh nothing, so I don't think it's a real issue that they only come with one pair of hinges. I think the industry standard for 1 3/8 HC doors is one pair and only bump up to 1 1/2 pair for 1 3/4 or SC doors.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Those hollow-core Colonists (I know that's a trade name, but that's what everybody calls them around here) weigh nothing, so I don't think it's a real issue that they only come with one pair of hinges. I think the industry standard for 1 3/8 HC doors is one pair and only bump up to 1 1/2 pair for 1 3/4 or SC doors.


I think it must be a regional thing. All the hollow core doors I see have three except for replacement slab doors. No worries was just surprised to see it in the video.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

2:10 "A softer roll that allows the speed to open up and allow paint into those grooves"

Where did he get that pole rest set up? We don't have those in Seattle.

He does know how to stage a tripod and video camera.

Company phone number in full display on shirt so discerning Builders and owners can easily make contact.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I am disturbed by the two hinged door. Don't see them around here except in old homes with tear drop trim. You guys get those type of new doors?
> 
> .


 
2 hinges up here in PA as well ...........light doors


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well...he was a bit speedy ! We have done countless 1000's of these doors much the same way...but we also do 2 coats and use Pearl . I love doing the big panel doors versus the 6 panel....thank GOD they are almost History ! We also now have to deal with the dark hardware which has absolutely 0 forgiveness and slows down the cutting job on the edges...but it can still be done ! We have never had a complaint about the finish on the doors or anybody complain about roller or brush marks on them . 

One thing that I hated about this video was that slappin the brush against the side of the can...that completely drives me BONKERS !!! I always wipe mine across the top of the can but I have one guy that I am trying to retrain and the slap method is his way...it just drives me when I hear that slap !

One good thing that I did gain from this video , and it is surprising that I never thought about it before , is the use of the duster to keep the door from closing tight . I honestly never thought about that . I guess I always just stuck a small block in the bottom to keep it open ! Go figure and I always have a sweeper within reach too !!! Never too old to pick up on something I guess !!! :yes:

I also know that things are done differently in other parts of the map . There are just not that many that spray these doors in our area . Those that do...usually are not bidding against anybody !:yes:...and there is nothing wrong with that either !!!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

"Tappin" the can is how the professionals yeah professionals do it ....... Professionals









Here Sean ... My door ... 2 hinges. 3 on the heavier types ...4 on high end entry


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

And yes I will be doing a video to show that Canadian how it's done lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> And yes I will be doing a video to show that Canadian how it's done lol


Just don't drop the brush.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> "Tappin" the can is how the professionals yeah professionals do it ....... Professionals
> 
> View attachment 13959
> 
> ...


Not all professionals do it like that ! I always wipe one side and edge of the brush when pulling it out albeit very lightly so as just enough to keep it from dripping...been doing it almost everyday since 1982 surprisingly how natural the routine becomes after doing it for so many years with either hand . Yes...I hate drips on the drops...too set in my ways I guess LOL .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a tapper as well.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> 2 hinges up here in PA as well ...........light doors


 We always had them with 2 hinges up until about 8 years ago and now they always have 3 . The prime job was much more consistent and better 10 years ago versus the crap on them these days . One batch comes in a light color and then another brand will have a darker prime coat on them . Sometimes it is hard to get a good finish on them with that darker prime on them and that means another coat . 

I really do like the sprayed finish on the doors...but around here we have no demand for it and in all honesty...the GC's would never allow us the time and space to do it !!! :yes:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> And yes I will be doing a video to show that Canadian how it's done lol


you gonna use a sprayer:jester:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> you gonna use a sprayer:jester:


Im the only monkey that doesn't
Know how to use one lol


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Just don't drop the brush.


LOL...yeah...and it can happen ! I'm sure we have all had it just fall right out of our hands and usually in the worse possible situations ! Like having the whiskey glass completely slip right out of the grip when one is laying a one liner on some hot chick at a bar LOL !!! That always impresses them !!! :no:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> LOL...yeah...and it can happen ! I'm sure we have all had it just fall right out of our hands and usually in the worse possible situations ! Like having the whiskey glass completely slip right out of the grip when one is laying a one liner on some hot chick at a bar LOL !!! That always impresses them !!! :no:


lol yeah we all have dropped a brush, I know I have but I say edit it out of the video. 

:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol yeah we all have dropped a brush, I know I have but I say edit it out of the video.
> 
> :whistling2:


That always seems to be the downside of the "relaxed grip". Of course, the relaxed grip is something I know a lot of painters switch to after a few years, as soon as they realize that using the grip of death on a paint brush will wear out their hands in a hurry.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> I really do like the sprayed finish on the doors...but around here we have no demand for it and in all honesty...the GC's would never allow us the time and space to do it !!! :yes:


This is interesting. So they do not spray new stuff there? Or are you referring to remodels?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I think it must be a regional thing. All the hollow core doors I see have three except for replacement slab doors. No worries was just surprised to see it in the video.


I finally learned that the door manufacturers aren't the ones who put together pre-hung units. Those are done by distributors closer to the point of sale. It's the distributors that bore and dap the blanks and they're the ones responsible for the layout of the gains.

There were even two different distributors that provided the same brand of doors to this area. A problem arose because they use two different rules for labelling the "hand" of a door. One uses the old, "butt to butt" rule, while the other did the opposite. It was always amusing when an entire of house of doors was delivered, and the GC found out that they were all wrong handed.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> This is interesting. So they do not spray new stuff there? Or are you referring to remodels?


 A few very very very high end homes have been sprayed when constructed new . The majority though are mostly done by brush and roller old school style ! Take a look at the map...we are a long way from just about anywhere LOL ! Eventually it will catch up here too . Heck...we just got canned beer and pop a year or so ago .:yes: For years we had to smuggle it in from Nova Scotia & new Brunswick .:yes:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> . Heck...we just got canned beer and pop a year or so ago .:yes: For years we had to smuggle it in from Nova Scotia & new Brunswick .:yes:



I shouldn't even be telling you this and
Your probably not even gonna
Believe me anyway but in a few years they're gonna change it from POP to SODA..... See ya I'm going back to 2013 now ... Poof


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> I shouldn't even be telling you this and
> Your probably not even gonna
> Believe me anyway but in a few years they're gonna change it from POP to SODA..... See ya I'm going back to 2013 now ... Poof


Clearly you haven't seen the pop v. soda page: 

http://www.popvssoda.com/

There is another part for Canada, and "pop" seems to be pretty well established on PEI....


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Gough said:


> Clearly you haven't seen the pop v. soda page:
> 
> http://www.popvssoda.com/
> 
> There is another part for Canada, and "pop" seems to be pretty well established on PEI....


WOW...that is an unreal stat !!!! 103-8 pop versus soda for PEI . I honestly never heard anybody ever call it soda ...ever !!! Chances are those that voted for soda are from away !!!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I call it soda. Sometimes soda pop.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> One good thing that I did gain from this video , and it is surprising that I never thought about it before , is the use of the duster to keep the door from closing tight . I honestly never thought about that . I guess I always just stuck a small block in the bottom to keep it open ! Go figure and I always have a sweeper within reach too !!! Never too old to pick up on something I guess !!! :yes:


 Same here. :thumbsup: I had never thought about that either.:no: I would either put my cut in pot, duster, or 5 in 1 on the ground between the door and the frame. So, I guess I actually did learn something from the video :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the term soda, sometimes when I am feeling goofy I call it a sodie pop. Here in the south where Coke is well established it is also used as a generic term for a cola.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> And yes I will be doing a video to show that Canadian how it's done lol


Oh God!!!! It's like Christmas all over agin.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Oh God!!!! It's like Christmas all over agin.


If it was that easy it would be called your mom.....


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely no comeback to a mom joke .... ZERO ... Nada ... Zilch


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Heres another video by the Ontario Kid :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

And another.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Man look at the paint on that guy's hand. Another slop artist! ...lol


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

The cutting in looks OK , but he is a bit slow in the corners IMO although I do have a few years on him and I always use both hands equally which saves a lot of climbing...and time over 28 years . I also use the short hairs on the end of the brush especially on the deep base colors against the ceiling but not exactly the way he does it . 

Slinging a big roller all day would be a very hard day for my shoulders . I think that is for much younger guys .:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> And another. how to cut in a ceiling line - YouTube


 



bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb,but, he rolled the wall first


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

chrisn said:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb,but, he rolled the wall first


Lol Yeah, I noticed that too. He has a few things to learn, but I still think the guy is alright. Like I mentioned earlier, he is just a guy trying to make a living like the rest of us. He looks pretty young and still has plenty of time to learn. I do have a feeling he is a "self taught" painter, but no telling how far the guy will go someday? I wish him the best.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Heres another video by the Ontario Kid :thumbsup:


 
he doesnt keep his back straight enought........overall i think i he has some potential but not in the custom re-paint buisness. way to reckless with the roller with all sideways smashinging into the corner **** an hitting the frame etc etc. i bet he hits the ceiling at least 2-3 times a day


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> *The cutting in looks OK , but he is a bit slow in the corners IMO* although I do have a few years on him and I always use both hands equally which saves a lot of climbing...and time over 28 years . I also use the short hairs on the end of the brush especially on the deep base colors against the ceiling but not exactly the way he does it .
> 
> Slinging a big roller all day would be a very hard day for my shoulders . I think that is for much younger guys .:thumbsup:


 
my thoughts exactly..........he screwed the corner up. couldnt make a tight 90 so he gave up.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like we're running about 50/50...the guy's doin' fine/the guy's a hack.

I wonder if there's anything paint-related that everyone here can/could agree on.

j/k

of course there isn't

but I'll start a thread and see


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I wonder if there's anything paint-related that everyone here can/could agree on.
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


 How about roller tray vs 5 gal bucket? :whistling2:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

And he smiles too much, it's almost as if he likes to paint........


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

It would be mad man out the door if he worked for me!Has speed but no quailty.Paints like he dances!Can cut a rug better than a paint line though.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> That was like watching a monkey chase a football.


I've seen allot but that was a first for me.....holy sh#t batman....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Its a Fact. JP has Family


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> That was like watching a monkey chase a football.





thinkpainting/nick said:


> I've seen allot but that was a first for me.....holy sh#t batman....


Can't stop laughing


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> And he smiles too much, it's almost as if he likes to paint........


Another decade and that smile will be gone.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Anybody can judge and critisize others. I am still rooting for the guy. Just a thought......most probably dont care, but I wonder how the guy would feel if he happened to stumble upon this thread? (Odds are better than average with PTs Google ranking) I wonder how he would feel?  Post your door videos guys. :whistling2: Come on 

I recently posted a photo of a paint brush on my facebook and Purdy shared it on their FB page. To me it was just one of many pics I post all day everyday. I wasnt aware they had shared my pictire until some nitwit trolled my page calling me a slop artist because of the paint on my hands. I then went to Purdy's fb and saw my picture. I was flattered they shared it :thumbup: Then I read the comments Several guys were talking all kinds of crap calling me a slop artist, etc.  I was pissed and also hurt  Until I really gave it some thought. A few haters who dont even know me, have never seen my work and have no idea what I was even painting that day. Then it was like whatever  

I went through some tough stuff in 2012. The thing with my son landed me in the hospital last January and literally almost killed me. What I went through in 2012 made me stronger. It also made me think about the code I live by and how I treat people. Im 50 years old. That guy is just a kid to me. He will learn and I bet he will be an awesome painter someday if he sticks with it. :thumbsup: Ok, Im done with my soap box lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike - I can understand where you are coming from. Like me, you may have thought, "Man, if that were my son how would I feel about some of what was being posted? I'd be somewhat upset." People can say things about me - I can deal with that. But if it's about my kids or grandkids - watch out. Any parent knows that feeling.

However, if that was my son I'd likely _tell_ him this, "Look - if you post a "How To..." video for everyone to see, especially one that's in a trade related field such as ours, then you'd better be prepared to deal with all sorts of responses - good and bad. And if you're so sensitive that your feelings are a bit hurt by the negative or sarcastic comments that that will be posted then you probably shouldn't be posting the damn video in the first place. Just deal with it, learn a bit from what's been said, and be a little wiser as result. Then continue on - or don't." 

I expect this kid will be just fine should he stumble upon this thread. His mom on the other hand... :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I use the term soda, sometimes when I am feeling goofy I call it a sodie pop. Here in the south where Coke is well established it is also used as a generic term for a cola.


We called it pop from where I came from in the midwest.

My cousins from southern Illinois called it soda. They had an accent too. Funny thing is they said I had an accent...

As far as the video goes, it looks like it's a low priced low quality spec house. I'd say he's probably doing what's needed to get the job done within the spectrum of expectations given that type of project.

I think sometimes people here don't consider the context and assume every job is supposed to be the highest custom quality. 

Those are cheap doors in a cheap house. He's probably doing what he's supposed to be doing.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I could have sprayed 2 doors and staged them in the time he did that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> I expect this kid will be just fine should he stumble upon this thread. His mom on the other hand... :whistling2:


Uh, she called me early this morning  Thats why Im posting :yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

The kid is the trick of the trade!:whistling2:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Uh, she called me early this morning  Thats why Im posting :yes:


 
Rosey palm doesnt have a son just 5 daughters..... but nice try mike


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Woodland said:


> Anybody can judge and critisize others. I am still rooting for the guy. Just a thought......most probably dont care, but I wonder how the guy would feel if he happened to stumble upon this thread? (Odds are better than average with PTs Google ranking) I wonder how he would feel?  Post your door videos guys. :whistling2: Come on
> 
> I recently posted a photo of a paint brush on my facebook and Purdy shared it on their FB page. To me it was just one of many pics I post all day everyday. I wasnt aware they had shared my pictire until some nitwit trolled my page calling me a slop artist because of the paint on my hands. I then went to Purdy's fb and saw my picture. I was flattered they shared it :thumbup: Then I read the comments Several guys were talking all kinds of crap calling me a slop artist, etc.  I was pissed and also hurt  Until I really gave it some thought. A few haters who dont even know me, have never seen my work and have no idea what I was even painting that day. Then it was like whatever
> 
> I went through some tough stuff in 2012. The thing with my son landed me in the hospital last January and literally almost killed me. What I went through in 2012 made me stronger. It also made me think about the code I live by and how I treat people. Im 50 years old. That guy is just a kid to me. He will learn and I bet he will be an awesome painter someday if he sticks with it. :thumbsup: Ok, Im done with my soap box lol


You are a good man Mike!

I managed to freeze frame his final product. The door actually looks pretty good. The kid can work for me any day of the week!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Anthony? Is that you?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SteveJabbs said:


> I managed to freeze frame his final product. The door actually looks pretty good. The kid can work for me any day of the week!


I see why he has to work so fast, he just finished the door and it's already dry....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Anthony? Is that you?


I don't even want to know anymore.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A cheap door deserves a cheap paint job. The guy in the video understands his priorities.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

And if anyone says he's applying the recommended mils, I say Balderdash! And it's no wonder the door dried so fast given the amount of friction he produced!


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Im end of painting if someone pulled out a roller when we're paintin doors id send them home


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

CApainter said:


> And if anyone says he's applying the recommended mils, I say Balderdash! And it's no wonder the door dried so fast given the amount of friction he produced!


It's not dry. What paint do you know dries in 3 minutes? 

Proper mils? The door looks pretty darn good, close up, with angular lighting.

Come on CA, admit that the kid did a good job! There are no runs, drips or lines and the sheen looks very even...


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

TNpainter said:


> Im end of painting if someone pulled out a roller when we're paintin doors id send them home


I use rollers on doors when needed 
roll on then lay of with the brush im not a big fan of roller finish


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

SteveJabbs said:


> It's not dry. What paint do you know dries in 3 minutes?
> 
> Proper mils? The door looks pretty darn good, close up, with angular lighting.
> 
> Come on CA, admit that the kid did a good job! There are no runs, drips or lines and the sheen looks very even...


Ah Jabbs Mr Jabbs it's not the dry time or mils but more so the nut rolling technique that no doubt hit the frame a few times that is in question. So NO the kid didn't do a good job


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

My first 6 years of my 21years I worked like this and speed


Don't Hate if you are slow


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SteveJabbs said:


> It's not dry. What paint do you know dries in 3 minutes?


In the freeze-frame shot, does that look like a coat of wet paint to you?


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Gough said:


> In the freeze-frame shot, does that look like a coat of wet paint to you?


I just reviewed the video again. He finished rolling side one at 2:20 and the freeze frame was taken at 3:20. 

What paint do you knows dries is 60 seconds? :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SteveJabbs said:


> I just reviewed the video again. He finished rolling side one at 2:20 and the freeze frame was taken at 3:20.
> 
> What paint do you knows dries is 60 seconds? :whistling2:


If you read up-thread, that was my point....


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Gough said:


> If you read up-thread, that was my point....


I don't know what post you want me to read. Post number?

So we agree, the door is not dry? The sheen just looks very even? I believe it just looks even due to the fact that he painted if quick with a big roller, less starts and stops. But the door is still very wet, I'm sure!

Maybe he is a wiz kid. He paints fast and it looks dry in 60 seconds. Now that is a miracle! :jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SteveJabbs said:


> I don't know what post you want me to read. Post number?
> 
> So we agree, the door is not dry? The sheen just looks very even? I believe it just looks even due to the fact that he painted if quick with a big roller, less starts and stops. But the door is still very wet, I'm sure!
> 
> Maybe he is a wiz kid. He paints fast and it looks dry in 60 seconds. Now that is a miracle! :jester:


I guess you're more sure than I am.

#30


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Gough said:


> I guess you're more sure than I am.
> 
> #30


Ok, i read post 30. Are you saying that the door was pre-painted and dried prior to making the video and he just faked painting it with a dry roller? lol


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

too many of these !!!!!!!!!!!!! for my taste

and, no answer to this

"Anthony? Is that you? "


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TNpainter said:


> Im end of painting if someone pulled out a roller when we're paintin doors id send them home


 Really? I've rolled thousands of hollow metal doors and I can make them look great. :thumbsup: I also roll the raised grain panel doors like tthe one in the video, but their usually 6 panel.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Personally, I could care less how this guy paints a door. However, I do think he could've been even faster had he not bothered with the brush first. And by the way, a door includes the casing in my opinion, so I don't get why so many here are impressed with an in complete demonstration.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> too many of these !!!!!!!!!!!!! for my taste
> 
> and, no answer to this
> 
> "Anthony? Is that you? "


Don't answer that. You know where it leads.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This thread is going to pass up my "Slop Artist" thread  Not cool


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> This thread is going to pass up my "Slop Artist" thread  Not cool


Got to roll with the punches around here. The most hilarious stuff I post (to me at least) goes unthanked around this place, it's a tough crowd.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Got to roll with the punches around here. The most hilarious stuff I post (to me at least) goes unthanked around this place, it's a tough crowd.


Work, you'll have to remind us, where was this post with the alleged "hilarious stuff"?:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Work, you'll have to remind us, where was this post with the alleged "hilarious stuff"?:whistling2:


<<< that way. 

I am my biggest fan so it may need to be custom tailored to the PT audience before it is considered hilarious by the masses.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Our crew has rolled them 6 panel doors by the 1000's and we have never had a complaint on the roller finish . 95 % of them would have been done with PPG Manor Hall Latex Pearl White . We have all the equipment to spray...but we hardly ever use it .


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Gough said:


> Work, you'll have to remind us, where was this post with the alleged "hilarious stuff"?:whistling2:


It was one of the first responses to this thread. To me it was even better the second time around with the new guy's comment. Events leading up to I guess.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> It was one of the first responses to this thread. To me it was even better the second time around with the new guy's comment. Events leading up to I guess.


Somebody that gets it. 

lol.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> Our crew has rolled them 6 panel doors by the 1000's and we have never had a complaint on the roller finish . 95 % of them would have been done with PPG Manor Hall Latex Pearl White . We have all the equipment to spray...but we hardly ever use it .


Theres nothing wrong with that either. Like I mentioned above, I have rolled 1000s of doors in my career. They look fine. I do not tip them off with a brush. The guys who dont believe in rolling doors are guys who dont know how to roll a door :whistling2: I did commercial for a lot of years. Every job I worked, we rolled the doors and we did not lay them off with a brush. We would spray frames when we could, but because of all the of the trades on the job it wasnt always possible. As for spraying doors? That was rarely an option. 

I was going to post my thoughts on spraying hollow metal doors and frames vs brushing, but thats another thread. Plus, I got out of commercial work like 10 years ago. 

As for the home in the video? I would def spray the doors and frames. :thumbsup:


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

nice! at least he's giving it a go

i dont understand how people hold there pots like that:blink: and dont like seeing them put it on the ground while their still using their brush


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats wrong fellas, phone not ringing? 

Clearly there is paint on the brush and roller. If they were wet-dry we would have seen some flashing, if they were dry-dry then we would have heard scraping. His finished product looked clean for what it's supposed to be. However, missing the spine might cause him to get those lapmarks he was trying to avoid.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

caulktheline said:


> Whats wrong fellas, phone not ringing?
> 
> Clearly there is paint on the brush and roller. If they were wet-dry we would have seen some flashing, if they were dry-dry then we would have heard scraping. His finished product looked clean for what it's supposed to be. However, missing the spine might cause him to get those lapmarks he was trying to avoid.


You may be right, but it sure sounded noisy to me when he was brushing.... That, and the low sheen in the close up angle shot of the finished door are what leaves me skeptical.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> You may be right, but it sure sounded noisy to me when he was brushing.... That, and the low sheen in the close up angle shot of the finished door are what leaves me skeptical.


Its hard to imagine why anyone would go through so much trouble to make a fake painting video. Why? I've looked at his website and facebook. He has a lot of nice photos. 

And now lets stop posting here. Its going to pass up my "Slop artist" thread  Not cool. Plus, Ive watched more "Door Painting" videos this week then I have in my whole life  Also not cool


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Gough said:


> That, and the low sheen in the close up angle shot of the finished door are what leaves me skeptical.


The door has poor lighting and its a low resolution photo. Keep in mind, the brighter the light, the brighter the shine. Park your car in the garage, then turn the light off, you will see NO shine! lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SteveJabbs said:


> The door has poor lighting and its a low resolution photo. Keep in mind, the brighter the light, the brighter the shine. Park your car in the garage, then turn the light off, you will see NO shine! lol


In deference to Woodland, I hate to give this thread another bump,but....

The light was pretty oblique, which is what shows the sheen. If I were REALLY out of things to do, I'd take one of our Colonist "temp" doors, roll a fresh coat of paint on it, and take a photo under those conditions for comparison.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I like his style.............in the Repaint industry most doors have been stuffed up by someone else so doing doors this way that have a texture in them looks fine and is the way I do a panel door. Using acrylic semi gloss they dry down just fine. 

His action with the brush and roller is better than 90% of "painters" I see.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Prolly the only thing that gets me about this guy is the speed. I am not sure he's necessarily more effective going balls to the wall, but he's also not doing a poor job either.

The cut-in video was pretty good. Blue walls on white ceiling?? That's no easy contrast to do.

I dip the brush shallow and travel lesser distance though. Having paint up to the ferrell drives me crazy. I hate brushes loaded up that much. I also seldomly wipe any paint off the brush, since I didn't get too much in the first place. JMO!

BTW, Wood-how many posts to beat your other one?:thumbup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't find dark colors any harder to cut in than light colors.I start in the middle and use both hands when cutting in a wall...cover about 5 or 6 feet each time I move the ladder.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

cdaniels said:


> I don't find dark colors any harder to cut in than light colors.I start in the middle and use both hands when cutting in a wall...cover about 5 or 6 feet each time I move the ladder.


 Same here...saves a lot of climbing in doing so . I have guys that get to the corner and have to get down...move the ladder and then proceed along the wall again . I taught myself to use my other hand...takes time but anyone can do it if you practice it enough . :yes:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yeh, that dude is a great painter.

just ask him. He'll tell ya.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't understand how "painters" can wear their pants so filthy. It's simple, if you're lazy and don't care about your appearance, what else don't you care about? :no:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

johnny949 said:


> I don't understand how "painters" can wear their pants so filthy. It's simple, if you're lazy and don't care about your appearance, what else don't you care about? :no:


That's not true. My clothes,truck an brushes are completely jacked up but I'm OCD about my work...... You'll notice that a lot with great people. They tend to focus on the important things


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I much prefer being in a room with another guy working that has washed regularly paint stained pants versus the other guy wearing spotless looking clothes that REEK of perspiration since they were not washed in a week ! I know one guy always clean looking...but reeked of garlic because it was in his soap that he used and he obviously never wore deodorant ....geesh I can still smell it . I can handle just about how anybody looks...as long as they smell ok . The stink of week old sweat just about does me in...I do realize that we can all have a bad day every now and then too...it happens !


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> I much prefer being in a room with another guy working that has washed regularly paint stained pants versus the other guy wearing spotless looking clothes that REEK of perspiration since they were not washed in a week ! I know one guy always clean looking...but reeked of garlic because it was in his soap that he used and he obviously never wore deodorant ....geesh I can still smell it . I can handle just about how anybody looks...as long as they smell ok . The stink of week old sweat just about does me in...I do realize that we can all have a bad day every now and then too...it happens !


This is pretty goofy. Sounds like you work with clowns. Believe it or not, there are guys who have atleast 3-4 pairs of whites that get washed daily and regular use. Just because he looks clean doesn't mean he smells of garlic. Seems like a culture issue there of not bathing.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I am interested in the yellow post on his paint pan....anybody know anything about it? home made maybe?


You can get them at Rona for about $25. I use one. Holds your pole upright and acts as a handle when you move your tray around the room. It saves your back and your knees. No bending over to move a tray. It's one of the best painter inventions I've used in a long time.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I looked at his facebook account. His prices are extremely low.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't believe the flogging an efficient painter gets around here. Over here that guy would probably be on around $35 per hour if he was employed. I would be stoked to have him working with me. To have a house of say 20 panel doors coated ( by hand) in a couple of hours is just awesome. Some of my dipsh&$ have taken almost all day.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

johnny949 said:


> I don't understand how "painters" can wear their pants so filthy. It's simple, if you're lazy and don't care about your appearance, what else don't you care about? :no:


G'day Johnny 

I agree but I wasn't always like that I'm now a fussy old painter 
I wear clean shirt every day plus clean pair of shorts every day so each pair of shorts will only be worn four times a month or less as I have 12 or more new ones as they are winter/summer shorts lol


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> I can't believe the flogging an efficient painter gets around here. Over here that guy would probably be on around $35 per hour if he was employed. I would be stoked to have him working with me. To have a house of say 20 panel doors coated ( by hand) in a couple of hours is just awesome. Some of my dipsh&$ have taken almost all day.


G'day Steve 

I was like this guy and used to paint like this. I did Goverment housing my first six years if you couldn't work like this you 
Didn't have a job I don't know what his quality is like but I found when I left the hacks on my sixth year due to my Tafe teacher 
Giving me a job : ) I found it easy to drop down a gear and pick up quality very easy every day was like a holiday 

I also found from leaving the hacks and working with quality painters that's all they had quality I could be with a crew 
I could smash my task for the day while my workmates would just be ****ing around 

I bet any of the hater of MadMan if they had him on there crew wouldn't be long that he would be matching the quality 
But they would then be wanting the older members to be upping the speed lol it's easy to pick up quality I have done that 
But not many painters can blend the two 

So me to I would be happy to have mad man with me

He could teach me some dance moves : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> That's not true. My clothes,truck an brushes are completely jacked up but I'm OCD about my work...... You'll notice that a lot with great people. They tend to focus on the important things


G'day Ole

Mate I even now tape my ferals lol as I want them kept shiny : )
I can have a brush out for three weeks wrapped up in plastic at the end of each day believe me if you had a brush out for three weeks you get a build up when you wrap up the brush the paint on the plastic gets on the feral 
So easy tape the feral 

I thought i wear gloves to keep my hands clean why not the same for my brush I try things if they don't make no difference 
I scrap the idea but if they work I keep doing it when it comes to cleaning the brush at the end of the job it's super quick 
As I only have the bristles to give a good wire brushing then soak them 
I started doing this 2012 and still am

I know it's bad hey lol but Im still doing it


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

johnny949 said:


> this is pretty goofy. Sounds like you work with clowns. Believe it or not, there are guys who have atleast 3-4 pairs of whites that get washed daily and regular use. Just because he looks clean doesn't mean he smells of garlic. Seems like a culture issue there of not bathing.



Must be eh ...nobody bathes then I guess . ROTFLMFAO


----------

